# Cyps in Spokane 2015



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

Last summer was a hot one here. I wasn't expecting much growth from any of my cyps. I was pleasantly surprised to see my Sebastian Mountain King had increased from one stem to five!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

John Haggar... First time blooming for me after 3 years in my garden.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

Sabine






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

Hank small... I love getting 5 flowers on only 2 stems!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

Ursel... One of my favorites






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

Cyp segawai x fasciolatum






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

Sunny... New to me this year.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majorsm (Jun 6, 2015)

Schoko... Also new... Love the unique color!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Jun 6, 2015)

Great!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice blooms and the plants look really thick and we'll grown. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2015)

Wonderful flowers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2015)

Really nice collection - I must admit, I'm a bit jealous. Where do you source your plants, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## majorsm (Jun 10, 2015)

I have purchased from Gardens at Post Hill and Raising Rarities. The plants I have received from GPH have been outstanding and healthy. This spring I ordered a hybrid from Hillside Nursery and was likewise impressed. It is exciting to see the variety and availability of hybrids increasing here. Unfortunately, I'm running out of room in my garden!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 11, 2015)

nice,great collection


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2015)

Cool, I figured you either got them from RR or GPH since they have the best selections of hybrid Cyps in the US. Ron grows some great plants so I always give his nursery a plug. BTW, he'll be moving out your way soon, so maybe in the future you can visit - but don't ask me when. 

I'm really digging on the John Haggar, but I keep calling it Sammy Haggar :rollhappy: The flower looks a lot like many C. tibeticum I saw in Sichuan - ah, they are coming into flower right about now...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 11, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cool, I figured you either got them from RR or GPH since they have the best selections of hybrid Cyps in the US. Ron grows some great plants so I always give his nursery a plug. BTW, he'll be moving out your way soon, so maybe in the future you can visit - but don't ask me when.



Ron is moving? Taking GPS too, or will he be discontinuing GPS?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ron is moving? Taking GPS too, or will he be discontinuing GPS?



Yes, he is continuing his business. Again, don't ask me details as I have none, I just know he's moving to the Seattle area.


----------



## majorsm (Jun 12, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cool, I figured you either got them from RR or GPH since they have the best selections of hybrid Cyps in the US. Ron grows some great plants so I always give his nursery a plug. BTW, he'll be moving out your way soon, so maybe in the future you can visit - but don't ask me when.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really digging on the John Haggar, but I keep calling it Sammy Haggar :rollhappy: The flower looks a lot like many C. tibeticum I saw in Sichuan - ah, they are coming into flower right about now...




I did read that somewhere about Ron relocating. Would love to see his operation!

You are lucky to have had the opportunity to see the Chinese cyps in the wild. I have really enjoyed your videos and blogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2015)

majorsm said:


> I did read that somewhere about Ron relocating. Would love to see his operation!
> 
> You are lucky to have had the opportunity to see the Chinese cyps in the wild. I have really enjoyed your videos and blogs.



Ron's Connecticut nursery is at his home, so it is a very personal experience to visit him. I'm luck to count him among my orchid friends. 

If you have even a slight chance to get to Sichuan in late June, I cannot recommend too highly a trip there. You literally will think you died and had gone to heaven. It is beyond words, and Holger and Wenqing make the experience even more memorable.


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice Cyp collection. i particularly like the J. Haggar and ursel

Thanks


----------



## Wendy (Jun 14, 2015)

Wonderful Cyp collection. I must introduce a few to my woodland garden.


----------

